# Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower



## Techjunkie (Dec 24, 2010)

*Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - New Head!*

This is a thread recovered from "the great crash". I've just recently modded this light again with a new head and reflector for even better throw. Check the posts from March 2012 below for the updates.* 

Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 12-24-2010 02:42 AM GMT

:edit: indoor beamshot comparison added to post #14

I started a thread a few days ago about my first experiences with the CREE XM-L emitter and how I've been playing with putting them in various lights. This light is special and IMO deserves a thread of its own. A HD failure has kept me up all night running data recovery utilities and during long pauses between anything to click on, I built my new favorite flashlight. I've got to make this quick though, or I'll sleep through Christmas Eve...

Having discovered how awesomely overdrivable the XM-L is, I changed my original strategy for current regulation to use the same recepie as I have a few times with my SST throwers (links of those builds abound at my entry in the list your lights thread, which is linked to in my signature below). As with the SST builds, I'm driving the XM-L T6 in this light to 5A+ from two DX 20330 8.4V drivers in parallel, but this time I've gone for a Mag 2D instead of 2C/3C. As with the SST builds, I'm also using the Rebel reflector this time. The battery pack is two UltraFire 32600 LiFePO4 batteries (D-sized). They must sag like crazy 'cause I'm measuring much more draw at the tail than I do with two Sony 26650VT in the SST-50 version of this light. Either that, or perhaps the lower Vf of the XM-L allows it to draw more current from each driver than other emmiters I've tried, although I've never suspected these were somehow power (wattage) regulating, just current (amperage) regulating. I didn't measure current sent to the emitter with a clamp meter this time because I didn't experiment first, I just built. Next time I think of it, I'll test it with the same batteries in the SST build and comprare draw at the tail of each light. 

Below are some pics of this and a few experiments that came before it. Not sure when I'll be able to do beamshots, but until then, you'll just have to take my word that my new XM-L thrower makes my SST-50 thrower look like low mode. They're not my usual quality 'cause my flash is broken and I'm really tired.

"light engine" 







homemade starmount heatsink






finished product





*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *LITE-BRITE* on 12-24-2010 03:06 AM GMT

I've been wonder if the XM-L can handle 5amp draw. Nice to hear how this thing turned out.
*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *ergotelis* on 12-24-2010 05:22 AM GMT

i am currently building my new maglite mod with 2D rebel, 2x xtrar D size lions and the .50025 driver from dx. I think this one is more perfectly suited, not much over cree's specs, it gives to the led about 4amp max(some users reported 3,5amp , i will test mine and i will tell you!
*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 12-24-2010 01:31 PM GMT



ergotelis said:


> i am currently building my new maglite mod with 2D rebel, 2x xtrar D size lions and the .50025 driver from dx. I think this one is more perfectly suited, not much over cree's specs, it gives to the led about 4amp max(some users reported 3,5amp , i will test mine and i will tell you!


That was me that reported 3.5A (I'm TorchAddict on DX). I had planned to use the same driver but after seeing the XM-L at 5.7A in DD, I couldn't bear to use that driver in this light. Plus, I didn't think all those modes were necessary. That was me that reported 3.5A (I'm TorchAddict on DX). I had planned to use the same driver but after seeing the XM-L at 5.7A in DD, I couldn't bear to use that driver in this light. Plus, I didn't think all those modes were necessary.

*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *ergotelis* on 12-25-2010 04:22 AM GMT

Well, i think i can mod this driver to give a bit more current, up to 4- 4.5amp and make it only 3 mode(without strobe/sos), will post when i have news!
*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *[email protected]* on 12-25-2010 04:12 PM GMT

super thrower?

any beamshots?

i have a 1D mag, 4.2a driver, mop reflector, maybe i need xm-l?

*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 12-26-2010 12:48 PM GMT



ergotelis said:


> Well, i think i can mod this driver to give a bit more current, up to 4- 4.5amp and make it only 3 mode(without strobe/sos), will post when i have news!


I was tempted to toy with the SMD sense resistors on the underside of the top PCB to change the output, but I don't think I have any spares with the same dimensions. If you discover how to bypass the modes, please share. I was tempted to toy with the SMD sense resistors on the underside of the top PCB to change the output, but I don't think I have any spares with the same dimensions. If you discover how to bypass the modes, please share.



[email protected] said:


> super thrower?
> 
> any beamshots?
> 
> i have a 1D mag, 4.2a driver, mop reflector, maybe i need xm-l?


For maximum throw, you'll want to replace that MOP reflector with an SMO reflector. For maximum throw, you'll want to replace that MOP reflector with an SMO reflector.

*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *[email protected]* on 12-26-2010 02:56 PM GMT



> For maximum throw, you'll want to replace that MOP reflector with an SMO reflector.


okay, i will try! okay, i will try!

maybe this would work too?
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDeta...ProductId=1730

where can i get a good xm-l? cutter?

*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *SmurfTacular* on 12-26-2010 06:38 PM GMT

That would work, but Im not sure if the XML is the best choice LED for aspherics. You should use a deep reflector that comes with the stock MagLED.
*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *B6S4* on 12-26-2010 10:25 PM GMT

Care to share how you made that heatsink? Looks pretty interesting
*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 12-27-2010 10:26 AM GMT



B6S4 said:


> Care to share how you made that heatsink? Looks pretty interesting


It's 35mm diameter T6061 Aluminum bar that I had a machinist tune down to the ID of the Mag D neck for me. I drilled and tapped the holes for the screws myself. It's 35mm diameter T6061 Aluminum bar that I had a machinist tune down to the ID of the Mag D neck for me. I drilled and tapped the holes for the screws myself.

*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *[email protected]* on 12-28-2010 07:20 AM GMT



SmurfTacular said:


> You should use a deep reflector that comes with the stock MagLED.


where can i get these? where can i get these?

*Re: Maglite LED XM-L mod --> regulated 5A+ super thrower*
Written by *jasonck08* on 12-28-2010 02:45 PM GMT

They are in Rebel maglites (the newer LED ones). Maybe someone will sell you just the reflector though.
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 01-11-2011 08:50 PM GMT

Experimenting with new camera settings. Trying to show off the hotspot without completely darkening the photo. Not sure I achieved my goal, but here goes.

Target brick wall 30ft from camera and flashlights.

Exposure 1/80th second, F3.5, ISO 800, WB 5200K

Control: room lights on full blast (notice it looks really dark  )






Control: darkness






P7 @2.8A 53mm MOP:






MC-E @3A 53mm MOP:






SST-90 @8.4A Rebel reflector:






SST-50 4500K @4.5A Rebel reflector <--former non-aspheric super thrower:






*XM-L T6 @5A Rebel reflector *<-- this new king of single LED, non aspheric, super thrower:






2nd runner up - XM-L T6 @5A Rebel reflector (slightly different tint and tighter focus):






The 1/80th sec. shutter speed has the effect of stopping down the photos to make everything look much darker than appears to the eye, but was the only way I could represent the hotspot without it washing out everything in it's path and bleeding into the halo and spill.

To get an appreciation for just how bright these are, consider how much brighter they appear than the Luminus emitters driven to the max and perfectly focused in the Mag Rebel reflectors.

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *ergotelis* on 01-12-2011 06:27 PM GMT

Hi, nice beamshots!What driver are you using?Also, did you make an estimate of max lux reading with xm-l in rebel reflector?Thanks!
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Al Combs* on 01-12-2011 08:00 PM GMT

Ha, the king is dead. Long live the king. Very nice indeed. It's amazing that little LED blows away the SST-50. Hard to tell with the SST-90 since it looks like it has more spill than the XM-L. What did XM-L vs SST-90 look like in person? The pictures look very close which is incredible. Any problems turning blue at 5 amps. I like the fact that the XM-L has a much lower Vf that will allow a single Li-Ion and a linear regulator to reach full power. Thanks for posting.
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *wechnivag* on 01-12-2011 08:55 PM GMT

Very nice!! The SST 50 and 90 beamshots, you can still see the brick texture in the middle of the hotspot, while the XMLs are completely saturated.

The XML also seems to have a unique beam profile with the Rebel reflector. Before, I noticed that all lamtertian emitters (Lux, Rebel, SSC P4, XP-G, SST 50 and 90) have the very nice contrasty hotspot with a clean drop off to the spill. The XML has the secondary hotspot corona around the main super spot, before dropping into the spill. 

Maybe it is just exaggerated by the camera picture, and does not look like that in real life.

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 01-12-2011 09:19 PM GMT



ergotelis said:


> Hi, nice beamshots!What driver are you using?Also, did you make an estimate of max lux reading with xm-l in rebel reflector?Thanks!


Two DX 20330 drivers in parallel. Sorry, no lux meter. Two DX 20330 drivers in parallel. Sorry, no lux meter.



Al Combs said:


> Ha, the king is dead. Long live the king. Very nice indeed. It's amazing that little LED blows away the SST-50. Hard to tell with the SST-90 since it looks like it has more spill than the XM-L. What did XM-L vs SST-90 look like in person? The pictures look very close which is incredible. Any problems turning blue at 5 amps.


SST-90 has huge hotspot compared to others. Rebel reflector is the only one that can tame it in a standard Mag head. Not nearly as intense as others but so much more light. No problems with blue @5A. XM-L keeping its cool. SST-90 has huge hotspot compared to others. Rebel reflector is the only one that can tame it in a standard Mag head. Not nearly as intense as others but so much more light. No problems with blue @5A. XM-L keeping its cool.


Al Combs said:


> I like the fact that the XM-L has a much lower Vf that will allow a single Li-Ion and a linear regulator to reach full power. Thanks for posting.


That's why I swapped out SST-50s for XM-Ls in two of my lights, the IMR18650 couldn't keep the SST-50 in regulation for long but with the XM-L it's no problem. In the third, the SST-50 would dim a bit immediately after being hit with 5A, I think 4.5A is it's sweet spot. The XM-L takes the 5 and asks for more! That's why I swapped out SST-50s for XM-Ls in two of my lights, the IMR18650 couldn't keep the SST-50 in regulation for long but with the XM-L it's no problem. In the third, the SST-50 would dim a bit immediately after being hit with 5A, I think 4.5A is it's sweet spot. The XM-L takes the 5 and asks for more!



wechnivag said:


> Very nice!! The SST 50 and 90 beamshots, you can still see the brick texture in the middle of the hotspot, while the XMLs are completely saturated.
> 
> The XML also seems to have a unique beam profile with the Rebel reflector. Before, I noticed that all lamtertian emitters (Lux, Rebel, SSC P4, XP-G, SST 50 and 90) have the very nice contrasty hotspot with a clean drop off to the spill. The XML has the secondary hotspot corona around the main super spot, before dropping into the spill.
> 
> Maybe it is just exaggerated by the camera picture, and does not look like that in real life.


You can detect it in real life, but only on white walls and only after your eyes have adjuted to being blinded and the hotspot is burned into your retinas. Otherwise, all you notice is a perfect round hotspot like a full moon on a clear night. You can detect it in real life, but only on white walls and only after your eyes have adjuted to being blinded and the hotspot is burned into your retinas. Otherwise, all you notice is a perfect round hotspot like a full moon on a clear night.

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *a4hope2006* on 01-12-2011 10:09 PM GMT

I've been checking out CPF for years now for advice, but never had the gumption or money to build my old 3d mag. This looks like exactly what i'd want to go for, so can you say, ballpark, what this build costs outside of the donor shell?
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *ma_sha1* on 01-13-2011 07:25 AM GMT

Nice beam shots!

My Mag 1D 4AA SST-90/8.4A/Rebel deep SMO does about 45-50K lux @ 1 meter. 

Which is the only SST mag I have left among the manys that I've made & sold. 

Based on Beam shots, I'd imagine XML/5A/rebel SMO could get to 70-80K lux.

I'll have to make one & measure the lux. It may possibly replace my SST-90 

The only thing in favor to the SST-90 is the larger beam coverage, we'll see.

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 01-13-2011 05:45 PM GMT



a4hope2006 said:


> I've been checking out CPF for years now for advice, but never had the gumption or money to build my old 3d mag. This looks like exactly what i'd want to go for, so can you say, ballpark, what this build costs outside of the donor shell?


That question is harder to answer than it sounds. My light has perfect focus, bulletproof thermal management, fully regulated output and batteries with long runtime that don't self discharge while sitting on the shelf. If your only requirement is to light up an XM-L inside a Mag, you can do it on a shoestring budget by making things like the heatsink yourself and regulating current from three or four NiMH cells with cheap 7135 based regulators. On the other hand, you can go with the best CPF has to offer for machined heatsinks, custom drivers and powerful, safe-chem lithium rechargeable batteries. In other words the price range of a DIY project like this is huge depending on your choices. If you substitute most of what I've used here with the cheapest components possible, and exclude the incidental costs from the equation, like a battery charger, specialty tools like a dremel and taps and bits, a DMM, consumables that you have to buy more of than you need for one light, like screws, wires, solder, thermal grease, etc., tax, shipping, etc., then you can build an approximation of what I've built here for a fraction of what I spent. Sadly, one of the most critical ingredients to the recipie is a $3 part that might cost you $30 to get. That's the Mag Rebel reflector. I was lucky enough to source some separately as replacement parts for Mag Rebels that I owned when they first came out. I've read many times that others have since tried and haven't been as lucky. I stocked up on a few Rebel Mags during Lowe's Black Friday sale so I'd have some hosts for projects like these later in the year. They're back to $30 each now. Bottom line, even if you go as cheap as possible but you don't spread some of the costs over a dozen projects, plan for triple digits. That question is harder to answer than it sounds. My light has perfect focus, bulletproof thermal management, fully regulated output and batteries with long runtime that don't self discharge while sitting on the shelf. If your only requirement is to light up an XM-L inside a Mag, you can do it on a shoestring budget by making things like the heatsink yourself and regulating current from three or four NiMH cells with cheap 7135 based regulators. On the other hand, you can go with the best CPF has to offer for machined heatsinks, custom drivers and powerful, safe-chem lithium rechargeable batteries. In other words the price range of a DIY project like this is huge depending on your choices. If you substitute most of what I've used here with the cheapest components possible, and exclude the incidental costs from the equation, like a battery charger, specialty tools like a dremel and taps and bits, a DMM, consumables that you have to buy more of than you need for one light, like screws, wires, solder, thermal grease, etc., tax, shipping, etc., then you can build an approximation of what I've built here for a fraction of what I spent. Sadly, one of the most critical ingredients to the recipie is a $3 part that might cost you $30 to get. That's the Mag Rebel reflector. I was lucky enough to source some separately as replacement parts for Mag Rebels that I owned when they first came out. I've read many times that others have since tried and haven't been as lucky. I stocked up on a few Rebel Mags during Lowe's Black Friday sale so I'd have some hosts for projects like these later in the year. They're back to $30 each now. Bottom line, even if you go as cheap as possible but you don't spread some of the costs over a dozen projects, plan for triple digits.



ma_sha1 said:


> Nice beam shots!
> 
> My Mag 1D 4AA SST-90/8.4A/Rebel deep SMO does about 45-50K lux @ 1 meter.
> 
> ...


I think of my SST-90 as "Big light" and these XM-L lights as "bright light" I think of my SST-90 as "Big light" and these XM-L lights as "bright light"

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *a4hope2006* on 01-13-2011 09:50 PM GMT

Thanks for the info. I had figured that many different configurations were possible, and of course cost would vary. Probably not going to be able to swing that with the fiancee for a bit, at least until after the big day. I have seen a number of write-ups, from mag85's and p7 mods, and cost is never mentioned.

Must be a symptom of flashaholism, huh?

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *350xfire* on 01-13-2011 09:53 PM GMT

Is there really much light after 3 amps with this LED?
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 01-14-2011 11:06 AM GMT



350xfire said:


> Is there really much light after 3 amps with this LED?


Same reflector, side-by-side, there is a noticible difference. Having said that, the reflector makes a bigger difference than the drive current does. If you had no regulation and current slowly dropped from 5A to 3A, you probably wouldn't notice. Same reflector, side-by-side, there is a noticible difference. Having said that, the reflector makes a bigger difference than the drive current does. If you had no regulation and current slowly dropped from 5A to 3A, you probably wouldn't notice.

The last photo in this other shootout here is of a light using a T5 bin at ~2.8A drive current. Compared to the other pics above it, its hotspot is less intense. However, besides using lower drive current, it also uses a 52mm KD SST-50 SMO reflector that is more shallow than that of any of the deep SMO lights in the same comparison. If anything, all it really proves is that the XM-L is very impressive in just about any SMO reflector wider than 30mm and any drive current above 2A.

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *FlashPilot* on 01-17-2011 06:33 AM GMT

Techjunkie, thanks for the great write-up. Your XM-L Mag looks great! Concerning dx sku.20330, do you know of a switch that could turn one driver and then both drivers?

Modes:
off
low
high

Even if I couldn’t use the stock Maglite switch, that would be OK. That, or can a single pot be used to dim both drivers?
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 01-20-2011 07:30 AM GMT



FlashPilot said:


> Techjunkie, thanks for the great write-up. Your XM-L Mag looks great! Concerning dx sku.20330, do you know of a switch that could turn one driver and then both drivers?
> 
> Modes:
> off
> ...


Personally, I'd never substitute any other switch for the Mag switch in a Maglite, but that's an opinion made from personal taste more than anything else. Personally, I'd never substitute any other switch for the Mag switch in a Maglite, but that's an opinion made from personal taste more than anything else.

The DX drivers control the current output by using surface mounted sense resistors. I sometimes modify the values of those sense resistors by replacing them or adding others to them in parallel. I suppose you could add an external pot in place of them, but I've never tried so I can't say for sure how that would go. If I were to experiment with something like that, I'd probably start out with DX's 6.5A SST-90 multimode board and bypass the modes instead of using dual 20330 boards.

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *absolutely* on 02-03-2011 08:01 AM GMT

Thanks a lot for the review and you are awesome for posting the pic's.
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Scattergun* on 02-04-2011 12:42 AM GMT

Very nice light! Did you trim the reflector to get it into optimum focus?
*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*
Written by *Techjunkie* on 02-04-2011 07:18 AM GMT



Scattergun said:


> Very nice light! Did you trim the reflector to get it into optimum focus?


Thanks. Yes and no. I removed the cam completely instead of just cutting it flat. That way, no remaining cam material would touch the screws or wires. I did not change the depth of the reflector though. The diameter of the tiny hole at the bottom remained the same and the reflector bottoms out on the star, between the emitter and the screws/wires. Thanks. Yes and no. I removed the cam completely instead of just cutting it flat. That way, no remaining cam material would touch the screws or wires. I did not change the depth of the reflector though. The diameter of the tiny hole at the bottom remained the same and the reflector bottoms out on the star, between the emitter and the screws/wires.


----------



## MikeAusC (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*



Techjunkie said:


> . . . . The DX drivers control the current output by using surface mounted sense resistors. I sometimes modify the values of those sense resistors by replacing them or adding others to them in parallel. I suppose you could add an external pot in place of them, but I've never tried so I can't say for sure how that would go . . . . .



Using an External Pot is not going to work because the value of these current-sense resistors is around one-tenth of an ohm.

Even switching resistors in parallel doesn't work too well, because the slightest variation in switch resistance causes variation in light brightness.

I'm using MOSFETS to switch different resistors in parallel because these have resistances as low as 0.01 ohm.


----------



## moderator007 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*

This dx driver sku 20330 has a pwm input that can be modifed to switch on and off. Or use a 555 timer and pot to make this driver infinite brightness levels. Details here. I have ran two in paralell with the pwm controller. 

Techjunkie there is one supplier of the mag rebel reflectors that i know of. I have ordered and received 3 perfect reflectors from them. Link is here. They are very reasonably priced.

I have used the dx sst-50 driver in one of my builds. Driver seems to work very well. Nice hotspot compared to sst-50. Its a little more tighter spot. I may have to try driving the xml at 5 amps. Seems like it can handle it well. Did you run the light for any extended amount of time.


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*

Since having first married the XML to the Mag Rebel reflector back in late 2010 (before the great crash), I've done it so many times the novelty has pretty much worn off. Recently, I decided to experiment with this, my most powerful (and plain) of the bunch. The inspiration was actually the discovery of the DEFT head (or its twin) host at Harbor Freight 10-15 minutes from home. Add to that the 73mm "SST90" SMO reflector for DX and a glass lens and well, you get the rest.

Thought I'd try using a 1.5" hole saw to turn down the base to fit inside the Mag neck...





Heh... that was a bad idea... unless one of the goals was a furry workshop...





Bad idea #2, cheap out on the 78mm lens and unassemble a 77mm lens filter. That sucker's way too delicate. No way I'm cementing everything in place until I've got a thicker lens installed (or the bezel wont screw down all the way).





For now, here's a mock-up assembly with some aluminum foil in place of JB-Weld and some electrical tape holding things in place. Pretty, huh?

















With the whole bottom of the reflector gone, I guess I'll have to pour some glow-goo in there...





Now for the magic. Checkout the comparison shots of XML in this reflector vs. in the Mag Rebel reflector:





Stopped down a little...





...a little more...










Some difference!





The pics are so stopped down that you can't tell, but besides the perfecton of the spot, the spot to spill ratio also went waaaay up.


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*

Oh, by the way... that reflector's not bad for the SST-90 emitter either.


----------



## PapaLumen (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*

Sweet


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - Beamshots Up!*

Here's an interesting (stopped down) beamshot comparison. This light vs. an SST-90 50mm aspheric @8.4A. Who's winning?


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - New Head!*

"Don't play with that, you'll break it!"... good advice

While monkeying around with the reflector inside the bezel, I broke that delicate 1mm thick UV filter, no sooner than I had decided to double up on those and give up the search for a single, thick glass lens. The good that came out of that small mishap was that I realized that the reflector must completely bottom out inside the head anyway, and any lens withh thickness of 2mm or more wouldn't need shimming to reach the bezel, so I can permanently affix the head in place... so I did.

That's JB Weld that's been painted with a Sharpie after curing. The Maglite threads are protected with Aluminum foil, should the need ever present it self to drill out the bead of JB Weld and remove the head. The gasket is exposed, but not necessary because of the epoxy.





The OEM plastic lens is in place for now, but that doesn't keep this light from outshining my other super throwers. Here's a quick shootout against a 4500K XML @4.2A in a Mag LED deep SMO reflector, and against a 4500K SST-90 in a Throwmaster (current ~9A after warming up).

The lights:










The beamshots:


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - New Head!*

Yay, it's done! (Again.)

78mm x3.2mm boro lens came in... fits perfect! Here's some pics of the semi-permanent installation. In the true spirit of my early mods, I used what I had laying around. In this case, I used bathroom caulk wherever there was not an o-ring, but should have been, and made the centering rings for the reflector out of materials I had already.

Spread some around the inside of the bezel before putting in the glass and assembling the head. Then I wiped it down to a nearly invisible bead with a wet cloth before it cures:





On the inside of the head, I made two separate shims to center the reflector. Outermost is a strip cut from a firm poly desk mat meant for protecting the casters of office chairs and carpet from each other. Innermost is a strip cut from some clear, gummy hose, meant, I think, for dishwasher hookups (I don't remember). It's really compressed in there with a flat blade screw driver. I couldn't push it off center if I wanted to.





Finally, the 3.2mm boro lens was significantly thicker than the 2mm plastic lens and bits of rubber o-ring that were letting the bezel fully tighten. To fill the gap, I used more bathroom caulk. For cosmetic reasons only, I also filled the gap around the exposed-unused o-ring on the neck too. It will all be painted black after it cures.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - New Head!*

Have you already experimented with 3" aspherics that can fit that head? You might consider givign them a shot, since you already made the head to fit on the 5A XM-L ;-)


----------



## Techjunkie (Mar 20, 2012)

*Re: Mag Rebel XM-L @5A super thrower - New Head!*



bshanahan14rulz said:


> Have you already experimented with 3" aspherics that can fit that head? You might consider givign them a shot, since you already made the head to fit on the 5A XM-L ;-)



See... here.


----------

